# Is slate safe to use?



## Teachercjc (Aug 20, 2012)

As part of my tank design I wanted to build a wall of slate but have read mixed reviews about if it's safe for the tank. Is slate I buy at my local hardware store e.g. b&q safe to use or are there things I need to look out for?


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

i have some slate in my tank and it is fine. a lot of people use slate to use as a mount to attach to driftwood to keep the wood from floating.

if you are ever unsafe of rocks, you could use vineger or nitrate #1 test bottle and put some drops on the rock to see if it fizzes/foams. if it does, don't use it. if it doesn't, then it should be safe.. but the best way is to get some tank water in a bucket.. test the water before you add the rock, then add the rock.. wait a few days.. test the water. if the water is the same, then the rock is neutral.

i just started with my tank and this is the method i used to test if my rocks were safe


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Is Slate Safe Question*



Teachercjc said:


> As part of my tank design I wanted to build a wall of slate but have read mixed reviews about if it's safe for the tank. Is slate I buy at my local hardware store e.g. b&q safe to use or are there things I need to look out for?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


Hello Teach...

I use the vinegar test on anything that goes into my tanks. Just put a few drops on the piece. If there's a reaction of any kind, then don't put the piece in the tank. No reaction, then rinse the piece well and it should be tank ready.

Pretty simple.

B


----------



## Teachercjc (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I will definitely try the vinegar test! If it turns out to be fine, should I still soak the slate? if so how long for?


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Slate for the Tank*



Teachercjc said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will definitely try the vinegar test! If it turns out to be fine, should I still soak the slate? if so how long for?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


Hello again...

There's no reason to soak the piece. A good rinse with the power nozzle attached to a garden hose will clean it. If you're still concerned, then leave the piece out in the sun to dry for a day or two. It should be fine then.

B


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I've used rubbing alcohol to clean dirty rocks before. I used a cotton ball to dribble the rubbing alcohol over every surface and let it dry. Then I rinsed it really well and put it in the tank with some extra dechlorinator, just in case. (A little extra never hurt)


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Teachercjc said:


> As part of my tank design I wanted to build a wall of slate but have read mixed reviews about if it's safe for the tank. Is slate I buy at my local hardware store e.g. b&q safe to use or are there things I need to look out for?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


Long before there were glass bottom tanks; slate was the material used for tank bottoms, it's safe.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Many different rocks are called 'Slate'. If it is fairly hard and can be cut into thin pieces it might be called slate. 
Real slate, the original material is aquarium safe as long as there is not a lot of minerals in it. I have seen some slate that has quite a bit of iron. If the slate has rust spots don't use that one. 
The other rocks that are cut into slabs like slate and may be called slate should be tested.

If you want to sterilize a rock you can use bleach, rinse, then use dechlorinator. Standing it out in the sun also gets rid of chlorine. 
Rubbing alcohol is another way, and it also evaporates. 
If the rock came from a wet location, this might be a good idea, but I do not do this for rocks that come from dry areas like rock yards.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Since rocks are not something most people take much care with, I feel better doing a bleach water soak before I use it. Since the bug man may have sprayed the slate while it was in the backroom, I feel 10-20 cents worth of bleach in an overnight soak is well worth the time. Since most of us have chlorine or chloramine in our water and deal with it, the bleach is no different except it is not as diluted. Rinsing the stuff takes care of the dilution question. 

How the slate might or might not effect your water will depend on what type of water you have. If you have hard alkaline water, it will change it very little. If you have acidic water with little buffering, there may be a noticeable change. Putting vinegar (weak acid) on the rock will tell you if it is alkaline but what it will do, depends on your water.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

New slates are going to be fine. Old ones, from a roof, may or may not be problematic. To keep algae and moss from growing on the slate, a copper cable was run across the roof. It was quite often part of the lighting rod setup. Rain washing over the copper took minute amounts of copper down the roof. Over decades, a half inch cable would be washed away.


----------

